# [Guide][ROOT] Root on Mac using ADB method



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

I will try to make this as simple as possible and hopefully not break any rules..

You will need ADB set up and ready to go. Get platform tools from http://esausilva.com...m-tools-osx.zip

Extract platform tools to desktop, next we will establish and verify an ADB connection to your mac

Turn debugging on in your settings/development

Open Terminal (insert commands without quotes), we'll make a profile for adb
Step 1: To get to home type "cd ~"
Step 2: To create profile type "touch .profile"
Step 3: To open and edit that profile type "open -e .profile"
Step 4: In window that pops up type on first line "export"
Step 5: on second line under export type "PATH=${PATH}:/pathToTheAndroidSdkFolder/platform-tools"
Important note: pathToAndroidSDKFolder is your directory.. for example if you extracted to your desktop it will look something like
"/Users/yourname/Desktop/platform-tools".. you can check by right clicking the platform tools on desktop and selecting get info
Step 6: Save file you just created, close TextEdit, Quit Terminal, and Relaunch Terminal
Step 7: Now, plug in phone, with debugging on, you can type in terminal "adb devices" this should show your phone
Step 8: you'll see "List of devices attached:" then there should be a device underneath with serial numbers

All done with ADB

Now lets root, based off that posted by Birdman and using koush's recover

Get the mac fastboot from his thread and extract to desktop (will show a little terminal icon). Next download CDMA recovery and su.zip to your desktop

If you recall when typing a command in the terminal you'll always want to type the entire directory

Step 1: With phone off and plugged in -- Hold your volume up and down and press power, wait for a vibrate and let go of buttons. (gets you into fastboot)
Step 2: Type in terminal "/User/yourname/Desktop/fastboot oem unlock" (remember dont use quotes and use same command start as above for your personal desktop)
Step 3: This should show you the option to unlock, scoll with volume to yes and press power button to select
Step 4: your bootloader is now unlocked and we need to factory reset, do so by using volume keys in main fastboot screen to select reboot recovery and press power
Step 5: at blank screen with android press all volume and power keys at once until you get a menu
Step 6: select factory/data reset, let it do its thing (you will lose all your data)
Step 7: reboot all the way

At this point, skip the logging in process and just make sure you copied su.zip to the root of your internal SD card using the android transfer tool recommended by google.

Now onto recovery and root

Step1: turn off phone and return to fastboot (volume up/down and power all at once)
Step 2: in terminal again run "/User/yourname/desktop/fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img"
Step 3: after this is completed, in main fastboot screen, use volume keys to select reboot recovery, which should reboot you into CWM
Step 4: select install zip from SD, then choose zip from SD, then select su.zip, and confirm by pressing yes
Step 5: in terminal (on computer while still in recovery) type adb shell, where a "#" will pop up
Step 5a: copy "mount -o rw,remount /system" then press enter
Step 4b: copy "mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.bak" enter again
Step 5: return to phone, which should still be in recovery unchanged, select go back until in main CWM screen where you can reboot phone.

After reboot you should be rooted, at this point go to the market, install rom manager, and get yourself the lastest recovery by selecting flash recovery in the app and selecting CDMA nexus.

If I owe you credit let me know Ill put you in here

Hope this helps, enjoy.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting. Hopefully be using it this weekend.


----------



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

No problem let me know if you have any questions


----------



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bump


----------

